# Are you able to get unfertilised eggs frozen?



## DZine (May 2, 2003)

I have been having irregular periods since coming off depro vera jag approximately 4 1/2 years ago. As there is a history of early menopause in the family I was told that it may be likey to assume I would go through the same.

I was told at that time that there was no facility to freeze unfertilised eggs. Can you tell me if this is true?

I have been off ALL contraception with no pregnancy scares. Although I do not want a family straight away I would like to know if it is possible for me to have eggs frozen should I go through early menopause

Thanks and look forward to your reply


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear Dzine,

Recently the london news carried a story of the first successful pregnancy from a frozen unfertilised egg 

This link will take you to the full story on the BBC news website 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/2318609.stm

Good Luck.

Tony.
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Please note Peter is on holiday till end of May - he may not get round to answering your questions until then.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

DZine said:


> I have been having irregular periods since coming off depro vera jag approximately 4 1/2 years ago. As there is a history of early menopause in the family I was told that it may be likey to assume I would go through the same.
> 
> I was told at that time that there was no facility to freeze unfertilised eggs. Can you tell me if this is true?
> 
> ...


----------



## JillAlan (May 20, 2003)

I attend CARE at Sheffield Fertility Centre and they have got a poster in the waiting room advertising egg freezing, so i presume that they will do it.

Jill


----------

